

Show HN: An anonymous, micro version of tumblr I made for people at my office - LogicLrd
http://www.cuyx.com

======
redridingnews
I like Tumblr a lot. It's good, and it has its own appeal. Although, I really
don't like the way it pops up a separate screen when I try to post a text.
Otherwise, it's a good site to post your thoughts in.

